# Sorted: White Selle Italia Filante Saddle



## Cletus Van Damme (18 Sep 2014)

Like the one in the picture. It is basically as new and unmarked as I found it total torture on my arse and used it for a very short period. Looks good though and going for free as somebody might get on with it better than I did. I changed it for a white Maddson Flux, excatly the same as a Charge Spoon which I find really good due to it being wider at the back I think, just info really as this saddle is pretty narrow at the back (the picture does not really show this that well).


----------



## tdm (18 Sep 2014)

PM'd


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (18 Sep 2014)

Sending to tdm. Please close thread,


----------

